
Rapatronic Nuclear Photographs  - ColinWright
http://www.damninteresting.com/rapatronic-nuclear-photographs/
======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4759358>

However, accusations were made that that submission was blogs-pam and pointed
at this one instead, so I thought I'd submit it.

------
harshpotatoes
It's interesting to me that Kerr cells were invented so early. I wonder what
they were first used for? I know in the '60's and later they were used in
lasers for Q-switching, but I'm trying to think what else they would have been
used for in the 1940's...

Also, I wonder if it is more difficult to create a nanosecond pulse using only
vacuum tubes...

